# Costa Del Sol - Furniture Advice



## PicklesDP (Jul 17, 2015)

I will be getting my flat in August and will be flying over in September to spend my first night in my own place. It is totally empty so I need some advice on how to make it habitable cheaply. Is there any good value second hand furniture shops? Where would I look to find someone leaving Spain and wanting to sell their whole flat contents. I am looking for any sources of furniture west of Malaga. I have not found any active groups on Facebook. 

My other question is there a Good place to advertise for a flat mate? My community fees are way more than the estate agent estimated. I will be mostly in the uk for the next year or two so I will need to run two houses, which gets expensive. The community fees are 550 euro a month, instead of the 100 euro they estimated!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Extortionate community fees!!!


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow, we pay 40!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You'd have to be a bit more specific on the area for anyone to perhaps be able to name any second hand furniture shops or car boot sales you could try.There are also local newspaper ads but, in general, I found that the Spanish really don't get the concept of second hand like us- any second hand stuff I saw advertised was just as expensive as if it had been new.

Ikea in Malaga, and the many Chinese Bazaars are about your best bet.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lorna Marshall‎Boot Sale Bargains! (Duquesa/Sabinillas/Sotogrande/Gib and beyond!)

Have a look on facebook for this,the lady seems to have a warehouse full of stuff.Also,in Fuengirola you have the Yorkshire Linen and Warehouse Beds and more but I would say if you search the Buy,Sell and Swap site Costa del Sol on facebook there is always somebody trying to sell everything in one hit as they are going back to the UK.Wish you the best of luck with your move.Regards SB.

Just to say the one thing I would stay away from though is any electrical stuff and if I was going to buy anything,which I am not,is buy it from the warehouse or the sellers home then at least you know where it has come from.Although a lot of the dodgy people have gone sadly there are still a few around.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is another facebook group and looking at it it seems to be purely and simply for furniture. 
Furniture Costa del Sol One other thing I would say if you see something and it's rather large like wardrobes etc.... and the person says he can deliver it make sure you get a price for delivery.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

IKEA? They have some great cheap and cheerful pieces. Order online before you arrive and have delivered. We've used a lot just recently and been really impressed with the quality. 

Also we had Axarquia Animal Rescue do a house clearance for us recently and know they resell it all thru their local shop. Might be a good place to look?? They can sort delivery for you I believe. Might be worth getting in touch?


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

PicklesDP said:


> I will be getting my flat in August and will be flying over in September to spend my first night in my own place. It is totally empty so I need some advice on how to make it habitable cheaply. Is there any good value second hand furniture shops? Where would I look to find someone leaving Spain and wanting to sell their whole flat contents. I am looking for any sources of furniture west of Malaga. I have not found any active groups on Facebook.
> 
> My other question is there a Good place to advertise for a flat mate? My community fees are way more than the estate agent estimated. I will be mostly in the uk for the next year or two so I will need to run two houses, which gets expensive. The community fees are 550 euro a month, instead of the 100 euro they estimated!


Fees 550 a month, you're getting ripped off matey !!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fcexpat said:


> Fees 550 a month, you're getting ripped off matey !!


It does seem rather a lot but much depends on location and community facilities.
My son and dil pay 450 euros monthly but there are a lot of very well-kept gardens in their little long-established community and they are front-line beach.
There are communities over towards and in Puerto Banus/Marbella where fees are over 500 euros monthly, some much more.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

PicklesDP said:


> I will be getting my flat in August and will be flying over in September to spend my first night in my own place. It is totally empty so I need some advice on how to make it habitable cheaply. Is there any good value second hand furniture shops? Where would I look to find someone leaving Spain and wanting to sell their whole flat contents. I am looking for any sources of furniture west of Malaga. I have not found any active groups on Facebook.
> 
> My other question is there a Good place to advertise for a flat mate? My community fees are way more than the estate agent estimated. I will be mostly in the uk for the next year or two so I will need to run two houses, which gets expensive. The community fees are 550 euro a month, instead of the 100 euro they estimated!


About Us - Anthony's Superior Furniture


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Can you still pull out of any agreement based on the fact that it is over five times more expensive that when you agreed? Was this bay any chance a British agent? Go back to the agent and ask for a "hoja de reclamaciones"(that is the complaints form which then goes to OMIC at the Ayuntamiento) They are required by law to have one.


----------



## PicklesDP (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice, it is really appreciated! I am already following up the leads !


----------

